# 1"  R-8 Collet



## pineyfolks (Feb 14, 2016)

Anyone used one of these? I can't see how they can clamp very good without the end of the collet being inside the taper.  What's the purpose? I don't see it working for milling with the side pressure and I'm doubtful it could drive a 1" shank drill.


----------



## JR49 (Feb 14, 2016)

pineyfolks said:


> Anyone used one of these? I can't see how they can clamp very good without the end of the collet being inside the taper.  What's the purpose? I don't see it working for milling with the side pressure and I'm doubtful it could drive a 1" shank drill.


I would be interested in trying one, but frankly, have never been able to find one.  Where are you finding it?  Tia,  JR49


----------



## Tony Wells (Feb 14, 2016)

Most sets do not include a 1". I have a End mill holder with set screws on an R-8 for 1" shanks.


----------



## BGHansen (Feb 14, 2016)

Tony Wells said:


> Most sets do not include a 1". I have a End mill holder with set screws on an R-8 for 1" shanks.


There are threads on the site referring to the lack of clamping force on 1" R8 collets.  Louis, myself and others just use a 1" end mill holder with the aforementioned set screws.  I'd avoid the 1" R8 collet.

Bruce


----------



## JimDawson (Feb 14, 2016)

JR49 said:


> I would be interested in trying one, but frankly, have never been able to find one.  Where are you finding it?  Tia,  JR49



http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/231576547547?ul_noapp=true&chn=ps&lpid=82

Doesn't seem like a very stable holding system, but I have never used one.


----------



## mksj (Feb 14, 2016)

Have one, for the rare times I need it for a 1" end mill, but have only used it to bore holes. I read that they break easily if pushed in a milling scenario. Now have an ER40 holder which will take 1" shank tooling. Prefer to use the ER32 and ER40 on my mill, I quickly get tired of changing R8 collets with a manual draw bar.


----------



## Tony Wells (Feb 14, 2016)

After looking at it, I don't think I would spend any money on it. Can't be too rigid. If you really need a 1" end mill or a tool with a 1" shank, that looks very "light" to do any work.


----------



## JR49 (Feb 14, 2016)

Well after looking at it, and based on the opinions of the guys with much more know-how than I, if I need to use a tool with a 1" shaft, I'll get an end mill holder.  Thanks to all,  JR49


----------



## pineyfolks (Feb 14, 2016)

When I first saw it I thought there was something missing from it.  Makes me wonder what designer came up with it.  I use endmill holders for heavy milling.  I was just wondering if someone else had a use for it that I wasn't aware of.


----------



## kd4gij (Feb 14, 2016)

It would be ok for a boring head or tapping head.


----------



## Jay-z (Feb 15, 2016)

Believe it or not I use one of those frequently with a 1 inch ball endmill in it.  I have done quite a bit of HDPE  and some other types of reinforced plastics.  And have even used it on aluminum .  Haven't had any problems or catastrophes.  Slow and steady wins this race. 

Jay


----------



## mmcmdl (Feb 15, 2016)

Never seen a 1" R8 collet . I thought the largest made was a 7/8s . The 7/8" is pretty thin so I could imagine what the 1" would be . But I learned something today anyway .


----------



## mmcmdl (Feb 15, 2016)

Oh .....ok . It's an extended nose collet . Might hold for light duty I suppose .


----------



## TC0853 (Feb 21, 2016)

pineyfolks said:


> Anyone used one of these? I can't see how they can clamp very good without the end of the collet being inside the taper.  What's the purpose? I don't see it working for milling with the side pressure and I'm doubtful it could drive a 1" shank drill.


Good question. I bought one awhile back having never physically ever seen one. I've got to admit it's kinda spooky looking, and I'd be hesitant to use it with such a big tool. I've got an R8 ER 40 collet Chuck and I have clamped up 1" shanks numerous times with no problem. The problem with that setup is that the collet Chuck hangs down out of the bottom of the spindle at least a couple inches, and if you're in a pinch for room between your machine and your work, that doesn't help in that respect much. For the few times I will actually need one an R8 end mill holder seems like the way to go but I'm just being cheap, no wait, that doesn't sound very good, thrifty, yeah, that sounds better, and just watching eBay for a good used one. It's a good thing I haven't needed one because any ones that I come across look like they either belong in the scrap bin or they cost almost as much as a new one. What to do, what to do?


----------



## pineyfolks (Feb 21, 2016)

They look like they need a clamp around the end of the collet, but I guess that would defeat the purpose of having a collet.


----------



## Techie1961 (Feb 21, 2016)

I think it's a bit inaccurate to call it a "collet" since it doesn't actually surround the end mill and back it up. I'd call it a chuck at best and like others have said, I would only trust it for very light duty work such as plastic. The proper term for end mills with set screws is "Weldon" shank.


----------



## Richard White (richardsrelics) (Feb 26, 2016)

I have one sitting here next to me.... 30+ years and NEVER used one, but for plastics, should do just fine


----------

